# Oracle Touch overheating problem?



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2020)

My Oracle Touch has behaved oddly over the last few days. Not sure what the cause, or whether these things are all connected, but this is the sequence of events:

1. Two days ago I turned the machine on (it has just auto turned off after 30 minutes) and it immediately tripped the RCD fuse in my fusebox. Reset the RCD and tried again, same thing happened. I left it for a couple of hours, then all was fine.

2. Yesterday the machine made a very odd noice, sorting screeching, fizzing, noise. It wasn't doing anything, but had been turned on for about 20 minutes and I was about to make a coffee. When I tried to make a coffee I the grinder started then stopped, reporting a motor over-heating error message. I left it for about 30 minutes, by which time the grinder operated OK, but when I attempted to make an espresso water came out of the hot-water spout as well as the portafilter. I left it for a few hours, and then all was fine.

3. The machine auto-turned on as usual at 8.30am this morning. After 20 minutes I got the same screeching, fizzing noise, then the same problems with the grinder motor and subsequently more water from the hot-water spout when attempting to make an espresso (the good news is I discovered this morning a taste for an Americano).

Anyone experienced similar things with their Oracle Touch, or other Sage machines? I'm assuming, with no expertise at all, some sort of over-heating problems.

Lockdown issues aside, anyone know of an authorised service agent in the SW London / Twickenham area? Or is there a Sage service centre I could contact? I'm not sure if the machine is still in warranty as I bought in secondhand a few months ago. It was in 'as new' condition when I bought it (and has been perfect up until this), so I suspect it's not that old, but might not be a warranty repair.


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Tripping RCDs is quite often due to moisture inside the enclosure - more often than not because of an o-ring failure on one of the boilers.

I would perhaps not advising continuing to try and use the machine as you may well be causing permanent damage.

How confident would you be at opening the machine up to have a look inside? There are some easy things to check with the lid off which may explain a few things.

All that is needed is a long philips screwdriver and a torx head scresdriver for the screws on the back. Happy to talk you through it. Just PM me.

Of course your appetite on opening it up will likely depend on warranty which you won't want to jeopardise - call up Sage and quote the serial number and they'll be able to advise whether it is still under warranty. They'll likely ultimately put you through to a company called Coffee Classics who are the only company in the UK that undertake authorised Sage repairs. If it is outside of warranty, sadly this gets expensive unless you are local. Insured courier shipping of the Oracle alone is not cheap.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2020)

jm-darcy said:


> Tripping RCDs is quite often due to moisture inside the enclosure - more often than not because of an o-ring failure on one of the boilers.
> 
> I would perhaps not advising continuing to try and use the machine as you may well be causing permanent damage.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this advice, much appreciated. I've contacted Sage via their website, but not yet had a response which is no surprise in these troubled times. I'll try to give them a call to check on warranty situation and if out of warranty I'm happy to open it up to see if there is any evidence of a leak. Much appreciate the offer of advice by PM on how to open it up, I'll definitely contact you if that's what I do.

I've used it once or twice a day to make an espresso since I had the first issues. I've not kept the machine on for long, just enough to pull a shot then turn it off, and it's operated without any problems but I note your comments about the possibility of long term damage. Will be a bit sad if it needs to go in for a service as I'm loving the quality of the espresso I'm getting out of it, which is such a giant step up from my old Nespresso machine!


----------



## Martin Olsen (Oct 12, 2021)

Rob - did you get an answer? Mine is doing the exact same thing. It seems now to get really hot and at times cuts out or shuts down.


----------



## Martin Olsen (Oct 12, 2021)

Rob - did you get an answer? Mine is doing the exact same thing. It seems now to get really hot and at times cuts out or shuts down.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes, there was a failed sensor somewhere which was causing the overheating, and that led to a small circuit board burning out. It had to go to Sage's UK service agents, Coffee Classics, for a repair. The customer service was pretty good despite being in the middle of the Covid crisis, but the Oracle Touch was out of warranty so the repair bill was around £240 if I recall correctly. It's worked perfectly since then, and as I type I'm enjoying a very lovely espresso.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2020)

PS: my comment last year about not hearing back from Sage when I contacted them via Customer Service was entirely my fault. Their prompt reply asking for more info was swept up by my Junk Mail filter and I didn't spot it during my periodic glances at my spam folder to see what my over-zealous email app gets up to in the dark of the night.


----------

